# Berkley Big game Hi Vis Green 40# test



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys I need some help trying to locate this line, I'm looking for the 40# test line in 3# spools or the 4# spools, 3# spool will have 4400 yards on it and the 4# spool with have 7400 Yards on it

I need the Green hi vis line

I haven't been able to locate it even on the web, seems the stuff is in short supply or they quit production on it that would be my luck as this is the only line that I have used and trusted over my years of tournament fishing.

Thanks for any and all your help..............Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc,

I don't think it's been produced for a couple years, (If I recall someone mentioned that they stopped making the 40# jumbo spools in the Hi Vis Green or that Midnight Blue and now it's just clear) I might be wrong (and hope I am for your sake) though. 

I have a contact somewhere that is the manager of Pure Fishing's Warehouse. I got was sent it when I was trying to find particular Fenwick rods. I'll search for it and then PM you with his name and #.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Check your PM's. Not excatlly what I was hoping for, but I think it'll work.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

doc,

Ill talk to the guy i get my line off of its called www.brettsplaceonthebay.com
he might have some in the stock room ill let ya know.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I believe they did quit making it. I was looking to get some as well and could not find it anywhere.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Doc

A quick search netted me this.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=266069&u=BG3

item appears to be

BG340-81 (1002996)

Listed here

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/line_berkley_mono_biggame.htm


I hope you can find what you want.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Perry King was able to find two *5# spools * for me but I should be set for a few years, thank you all for your help on this matter................Doc


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Doc,

Is there a certain method you use to keep line that long ?

I have heard of keeping line submerged under water to keep/store it for later use....... I always thought line dry rotted after a while. I have never had that problem because I respool a couple time a year.

Just curious ..... always willing to learn


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Randy101 said:


> I have heard of keeping line submerged under water to keep/store it for later use....... I always thought line dry rotted after a while.


I have been using PowerPro for the past few years without any problem. Haven't even respooled except when line gets low.

As far as line dry rotting in storage.... I don't know if there is truth to that or not but it seems logical that storing it in the freezer would probably eliminate that issue. Maybe store it somewhere with high humidity? Just a couple things that came to mind.... I could be completely off base!


----------

